# why do women love horses so much?



## roshah (4 April 2011)

Like most little girls, I've always been fascinated and in love with horses. I got my first pony when I was 8, was showjumping at 13... then unfortunately I decided that boys were better than horses and sold my lovely mare before leaving for uni..Now, many years and several failed relationships later, i'm a horse owner again. The love never went away, i just got distracted. My new circle of fellow horse lovers are all women! in fact the only horsey men we know is the farrier and the vet. Of course there are men out there who love horses too, and most professional jockeys are men... But as a hobby it seems to me it is predominantly women who ride. Very interested to hear your theories on this one!


----------



## Piglet (4 April 2011)

I think that it depends on the circumstances, my mother has always ridden and when I was born she owned a riding school so there were always ponies around to ride, even later when the school was closed down, there were a couple of the ponies kept.  As there have always been ponies around me I never had to do the cycling a couple of miles to muck out several stables just to get a short ride on a pony, TBH I think I was very very lucky!!  I lost a bit of enthusiasm when I was 17 or so for several months as I would rather be whizzing around on my motorbike with the guys but I still rode because my little horse was kept at home.  I think that if my horse had been in livery then I don't think at that time that I would have had the committment which some teenagers have (I think it also helps if they have an understanding boyfriend who doesn't mind spending all day down the stables!


----------



## jsr (4 April 2011)

I think the problem is most men are told that riding is for girls (??) and are not encouraged to try it. My brother who is 40 this year rode my horse for the first time last year after much pushing from me to just try it!! He was totally hooked and after 5 minutes shouted 'oh wow I really get why you love this!!'. Unfortunately living in London he doesn't get much chance to ride but he certainly looks forward to visiting me ..or my horse now actually!!! 

We have a couple of fella's on our yard who ride and one who has never ridden but owns his own horse (thought if he couldn't get his wife's attention he might as well get his own horse to entertain himself) and he's enjoyed a good in hand showing season last year (beat his wife a number of times actually!!) and is looking forward to seeing his horse backed and eventually evented if all works out as planned.


----------



## Mithras (4 April 2011)

Is it not that the men who ride are more likely to be competitive?  I showjump, and I think there are slightly more men than women who jump.  IMHO the men who are involved in horses in some way are generally more interesting and have more to say for themselves than some of the very boring men who are out there!


----------



## VoR (4 April 2011)

Hmmm, bit of a generalisation isn't it, do ALL women 'love' horses, I think not. Is it ONLY women who 'love' horses, no. 

I could be wrong but historically perhaps girls weren't encouraged to get involved in sport as much as boys, the one area that was fairly 'exclusive' was perhaps equestrianism? That would explain, generally, why girls were more involved than boys.

Plus us lads are very easily distracted and the hours needed to look after and learn to ride a horse could be much more easily filled by kicking a ball around or ogling girls!!!


----------



## Trakehner (4 April 2011)

I'm male, I got my first pony when I was 4...Boom Boom!  he was evil, nipped, kicked & bucked.  My friends called him Dalek.  I loved him, he was mine.

So, I grew up with horses and never left them when I got older and discovered girls..turns out horses make for great dating bait!

A lot of girls see horses as an emotional outlet.  "He LUVS me" they sigh.  Large, big eyes and will pay attention to them to get a sweet.  They're sexual, but yet unthreatening for younger girls.  Later, they're a way to belong to a sorority of other women and still an emotional outlet.

Guys don't see horses emotionally, we see them as our friends.  You don't worry how dirty your friend is, same with horses.  We'll brush where the tack goes, but other than that, not too important.  We don't have Barbie beauty days, combing/pulling/sparkling hoofies...all those things girls do to their horses.  Boys want to go off having adventures and fun with their horse friend.   Very different needs and emotions.  We still love our horses, we just know and don't pretend they love us back.  We like watching our fairly clean horses rolling in the mud...they deserve it and we're kindred spirits.

Horses also bring a society of women together...all part of a group with their horses.  Riding is actually lonely for males.  You're not part of the female group at the barn, you can't be "one of the girls"...their husbands/SO's are jealous of guys who ride, so you can't call to make riding dates, really can't go out after riding to get lunch...again, husbands/SO's are jealous and you don't want to worry about gossip and how it can hurt your friends (and you with your wife).  Lots of trust issues and you don't want any "appearance of impropriety".  So, you're never quite part of the group, always an appendage.

Don't forget...who pays for horses?  Mum and Dad (usually Dad).  Mum rode and wants her daughter to ride. Dad kicked a ball...balls are cheap...horses are expensive...."Boy, here's a ball, go outside and kick it (it's cheaper than a horse).  Mum doesn't usually push for her sons to ride, so they don't "Here's a ball, go outside and kick it with your friends".  Boys are willing to take care of a horse, just not like girls do.


----------



## Magicmillbrook (4 April 2011)

I would say that thisis a post war phenomenon.  In the upper classes I think men equal women in terms of numbers riding - you only have to look at the hunting field to see this.
 For the majority of people I think horse riding is seen as a 'girls' past time, along with ballet and piano lessons, wereas boys go to football or rugger.  If only they knew what they were missing.


----------



## SusannaF (4 April 2011)

Lots of factors. Heck, I just wrote a book on it, but it isn't out till next year so I can't post it all here!


----------



## VoR (4 April 2011)

Magicmillbrook said:



			1/.In the upper classes ....... 2/.you only have to look at the hunting field to see this........3/.seen as a 'girls' past time.....boys go to football or rugger.....4/.If only they knew what they were missing.
		
Click to expand...

1/. Grrrr there is enough rubbish believed about Hunting being an upper-class pursuit without propogating that here I am from a working class background and I hunt!

2/. I've spent half my season in fields where women outnumbered men by at least 3 to 1 and sometimes more. Which is nice 

3/. True....and by the way 'rugger' is a very upper-class term! 

4/. We do, we just find out later in life and make the most of it then having played 'soccer' or 'rugger' (whilst we're using upper class terms!! ).


----------



## Tinkerbee (4 April 2011)

I've found the opposite, back home it was all blokes, but they either sj'd or hunted or played polo, v few "happy hackers". Whereas here you trip over women, but even at our small yard there are numerous blokes, and mainly happy hackers/small shows/hunting.

And I'm female, ride horses but certainly don't love the blooming things.  

Depends on your social circle I suppose.


----------



## jsr (4 April 2011)

Talking of generalization...Trakehner!!!

I'm a woman who adores my horse BUT

I don't 'barbie' my horse (didn't do doll's as a kid certain don't now as an adult thanks). He'll be brushed and clipped as is practical for the work he does. Look for a sparkle or pink on my lad and you'll be disappointed. 

He doesn't 'love' me...he's a horse he doesn't have human emotions, he's used to me and quiet likes the food I bring but if I fell off the earth tomorrow he wouldn't come looking for me.

My mum most certainly did not pay for my horse as a kid, I did by working my butt off ironing clothes, cleaning cars, mucking out for others, paper round etc etc!!!

I don't belong to any 'girlie' group..I have friends at the yard but they are not the reason I go there...the expensive dirty hairy hungry thing in the stable is why I get up at stupid o'clock and go home in the dark. 

Everyday is a grand adventure for me and my horse, he's my reason to explore and escape. 

AND I love nothing better than seeing my unbrushed hairy monster of a horse flinging himself into a mud puddle and rolling for all he's worth.

Won't even give the 'sexual' comment the time of day. 

Lets try keep the discussion to the real life and not something one read in Jilly Cooper can we?


----------



## brigantia (4 April 2011)

jsr said:



			Talking of generalization...Trakehner!!!

I'm a woman who adores my horse BUT

I don't 'barbie' my horse (didn't do doll's as a kid certain don't now as an adult thanks). He'll be brushed and clipped as is practical for the work he does. Look for a sparkle or pink on my lad and you'll be disappointed. 

He doesn't 'love' me...he's a horse he doesn't have human emotions, he's used to me and quiet likes the food I bring but if I fell off the earth tomorrow he wouldn't come looking for me.

My mum most certainly did not pay for my horse as a kid, I did by working my butt off ironing clothes, cleaning cars, mucking out for others, paper round etc etc!!!

I don't belong to any 'girlie' group..I have friends at the yard but they are not the reason I go there...the expensive dirty hairy hungry thing in the stable is why I get up at stupid o'clock and go home in the dark. 

Everyday is a grand adventure for me and my horse, he's my reason to explore and escape. 

AND I love nothing better than seeing my unbrushed hairy monster of a horse flinging himself into a mud puddle and rolling for all he's worth.

Won't even give the 'sexual' comment the time of day. 

Lets try keep the discussion to the real life and not something one read in Jilly Cooper can we?
		
Click to expand...

Hear, hear!


----------



## SamanthaG (4 April 2011)

Funny, my hubby asked me the very same thing last week, what do you see in horses. It was the first time he has been to the yard with me morning and eve. They were in due to horrible weather, so muck out and feed am, then muck out and feed pm, and hubby said is that all they do eat and ****! What is the fascination in shovelling **** twice a day?? lol


----------



## NicoleS_007 (4 April 2011)

Interesting thread!! Out of 23 liveries there is 1 male at our yard. I must admit i am one of the i love my horsey people  And cringe when my formerly white and ginger nag rolls in the field in an attempt to look like a hippo!!


----------



## tallyho! (4 April 2011)

No, no, no... that is utter rubbish!

It's only because it's mostly women on HHO that gives that impression.... the men would probably be out actually riding their horses and ponies, not on some ditzy forum talking about why we love horses so much 

(amongst other things )


----------



## Pedantic (4 April 2011)

I'm a bloke and have always loved horses, maybe I'm in touch with my feminine side, and no, I'm definitely not gay.

As to why women love horses, I have a rude answer so will leave it at that.


----------



## Sugarplum Furry (4 April 2011)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/console/b00zzr1k

I don't know if this link will work, but Radio 4 Woman's Hour this morning the topic of an interview was 'why do women love horses'. And who was being interviewed? Why none other than our old favourite Liz Jones (!!!!).


----------



## SusannaF (4 April 2011)

I think men are more sexually preoccupied with horses than women are.

My proof? They see women enjoying horses and assume it must be about sex...


----------



## Vixen Van Debz (5 April 2011)

I recommend Linda Kohanov's Tao of Equus if you want to read a bit about why women might be more 'attracted' to horses.


----------



## Hippona (5 April 2011)

Can't speak for everyone, but for me its the beauty of the bloomin' things....I could watch mine poncing about the field for hours........and the bond you get with your horse. Plus the adrenaline rush....

OH didn't get it either...always thought it a bit 'poncy' until he borrowed  a friends horse and came out for a ride ( very gung-ho, my OH- thought nothing of climbing on board and coming out for a hack, never ridden before)....and as blokes do he loved the cantering up hills and accross fields and he then totally 'got it'......and admitted he could see why I enjoyed it so much.

He doesnt ride a great deal due to a dodgy knee, but enjoys grooming his mare and doing 'yard stuff'.


----------



## lazybee (5 April 2011)

jsr said:



			Talking of generalization...Trakehner!!!

I'm a woman who adores my horse BUT

I don't 'barbie' my horse (didn't do doll's as a kid certain don't now as an adult thanks). He'll be brushed and clipped as is practical for the work he does. Look for a sparkle or pink on my lad and you'll be disappointed. 

He doesn't 'love' me...he's a horse he doesn't have human emotions, he's used to me and quiet likes the food I bring but if I fell off the earth tomorrow he wouldn't come looking for me.

My mum most certainly did not pay for my horse as a kid, I did by working my butt off ironing clothes, cleaning cars, mucking out for others, paper round etc etc!!!

I don't belong to any 'girlie' group..I have friends at the yard but they are not the reason I go there...the expensive dirty hairy hungry thing in the stable is why I get up at stupid o'clock and go home in the dark. 

Everyday is a grand adventure for me and my horse, he's my reason to explore and escape. 

AND I love nothing better than seeing my unbrushed hairy monster of a horse flinging himself into a mud puddle and rolling for all he's worth.

Won't even give the 'sexual' comment the time of day. 

Lets try keep the discussion to the real life and not something one read in Jilly Cooper can we?
		
Click to expand...

I'm a man who adores his horses BUT.................. (and donkey) I concur. The only reason I'm on here is, I'm supposed to be working


----------

